# PwnSauce Instant John the Ripper Cluster

## guinness.stout

I cannot find anything about this expect on BackTrack 3 and they have 0 information about it on the site.  I want to install it on my gentoo machines.  Has anyone used it off of the BackTrack CD?

----------

## -Craig-

No - did you have any success?

----------

## grutz

First emerge mpich2 then download John The Ripper w/ MPICH2 support  from http://bindshell.net/tools/johntheripper. Set up MPICH2 cluster and have at it. That's all pwnsauce uses, they just do it with pxe or cd/usb boot options.

If you have a Core2 system you'll want to do this anyways otherwise JTR will only take advantage of one CPU instance.

----------

